# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Robot World, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Website - robotworld.or.kr

facebook.com/robotworldkorea

Robot World 2022 - October 26 - 29, 2022, Kintex, Korea

Robot World 2021 - October 27 - 30, 2021, Kintex, Korea

Robot World 2020 - October 28 - 31, 2020, Kintex, Korea

Robot World 2019 - September 9 - 12, 2019, Kintex, Korea

Robot World 2018 - September 10 - 13, 2018, Kintex, Korea

Robot World 2017 - September 13 - 16, 2017, Kintex, Korea

----------


## Airicist

Robot World 2013 runs through Sunday at KINTEX

Published on Oct 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RobotWorld 2013: ROBOTIS Darwin Mini Humanoid Robot

Published on Oct 29, 2013




> ROBOTIS demonstrated the new DARwin Mini humanoid robot. The robot features high performance at a significantly lower price point than other humanoid robots currently on the market. Many of the DARwin Mini design features will be open source, including the body parts so that users can design and 3D print their own custom designs. Scheduled for release to the market in mid-2014.

----------


## Airicist

RobotWorld 2013: Interactive Learning Robot

Published on Nov 5, 2013




> An interactive robot learning system to help young children develop reading and other skills.

----------


## Airicist

RobotWorld 2013: Rescue Robot

Published on Nov 5, 2013




> Rescue and exploration robot demonstrated at RobotWorld 2013 in Seoul, Korea.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Dual Arm Concept Robot at iREX 2013

Published on Nov 6, 2013




> At iREX 2013 ABB Robotics took the opportunity to show a vision of what dynamic small parts assembly solution could look like in the real-world by presenting just one of the development projects for our Dual Arm Concept prototype robot. The cell on display has been operating in an actual manufacturing environment for many weeks and has assembled tens of thousands of eStop switches for one of our ABB Low Voltage businesses.

----------


## Airicist

RobotWorld 2013: Ezi-Servo Robot Guitar Demo

Published on Nov 5, 2013




> Ezi-Servo put together this robot guitar to demonstrate the capabilties of their servos and actuators at RobotWorld 2013 in Seoul, Korea.

----------


## Airicist

RobotWorld 2013: Educational Robots and Toys

Published on Nov 29, 2013




> The RobotWorld 2013 exhibition was full of educational robots and toys targeting students of all ages from preschool to college. The Korean focus on education, especially technical education, was very obvious.

----------


## Airicist

RobotWorld 2013: Robot Performance

Published on Nov 28, 2013




> 28 Robotis humanoid robots perform a traditional Korean ceremony. Although the robots' heads are all Darwin OP designs, you can see by their feet that most of the robots are actually built using the Bioloid platform.

----------


## Airicist

RobotWorld 2013: Robotis KIDSLAB Creations

 Published on Nov 28, 2013




> Just a few of the Robotis KIDSLAB creations supported by their educational robotics sets and robot products that extend all the way from elementary school level through college, research and development, and professional use.

----------

